# I feel silly asking...



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been an Amazon prime member for years so I should know this stuff, but my daughter is 17 and I'd like to add her to my account but have her purchases be separate so that when she gets gift cards and stuff, they are just with her stuff. Does that make sense? But she occasionally reads on my Kindle so if she bought an ebook, have that appear on my Kindle, plus I'd want her to still be able to access my Prime for music, movies, etc. Is that possible?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That gets complicated very quickly.
Amazon now supports what they call "family library" where you can share Kindle book purchases with an authorized family member.  My husband and I are set up like this.  So his Kindle is registered to his account and mine are registered to my account.  But on his device he can still see my extensive (4,000+) library.
I have not tried sharing music with him.  I have been uploading music to Amazon for years and also have Music Unlimited.  All of the Alexa devices (except the Fire TVs) in the house that can change profiles are able to play either of our stuff with no problems.
I recently asked Amazon about sharing Videos since I have some movies that DH doesn't have and wanted to watch them on the Fire TV registered to his account.  I was told that was not possible.

So I don't know if you'll be able to do everything that you want with your daughter.  But it doesn't cost anything to add someone in your house to your Prime account, so you can give it a try and see how it goes.


----------

